# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Belt recommendations

## DontTaseMeBro

Although my powerlifting days are long over, I'm still a huge fan of the sport and incorporate the big three into all my training (with a lot less weight, of course). I haven't bought a belt in years and its time for a new one. The flimsy crap laying around the gym just doesn't cut it. Any recommendations?

----------


## kelkel

Look no further than here:

Bob's Belt's,By Bob Morris, The Inventor of the Finest Power belt in The World

My squat belt is over 20 years old and still perfect. Then I have a lighter more flexible one as well. They don't wear nor break. Anyone I've ever recommended one to loves them. That includes some staff here.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

Thanks for the info. The flexible ones weren't doing the job, so I dug out the one I bought when I was 20. It's in great shape, but there aren't enough holes. It must have shrunk over the years. lol

----------


## Docd187123

I love my Inzer 13mm lever lock belt  :Smilie:

----------


## kelkel

> Thanks for the info. The flexible ones weren't doing the job, so I dug out the one I bought when I was 20. It's in great shape, but there aren't enough holes. *It must have shrunk over the years*. lol


No doubt!

Doc you've been MIA?

----------


## Docd187123

Yes sir Kel. Been on other forums as of late and neglected my friends here. You can thank (or curse) Austinite for reminding me of all the good bros here hahaha. You were actually one of the names I listed when I told him who I look forward to interacting with again. Good to be back

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

I've looked around on several forums over the years, but this one seems to have the most consistent, reliable and sensible information around. Kel, Austinite, Bass and the other guys are really helpful and I like it that nobody really gets flamed unless they really have it coming. Thanks again for the belt recommendation. I think I'll get myself one for Christmas (and maybe some more test and Cialis just for fun).

----------


## kelkel

> Yes sir Kel. Been on other forums as of late and neglected my friends here. You can thank (or curse) Austinite for reminding me of all the good bros here hahaha. You were actually one of the names I listed when I told him who I look forward to interacting with again. Good to be back


Well, glad you "re-arrived" here again. Stick around this time please. Your input is appreciated and valuable. And we curse Austinite all the time, but it has nothing to do with you.

----------


## kelkel

> I've looked around on several forums over the years, but this one seems to have the most consistent, reliable and sensible information around. Kel, Austinite, Bass and the other guys are really helpful and I like it that nobody really gets flamed unless they really have it coming. Thanks again for the belt recommendation. I think I'll get myself one for Christmas (and maybe some more test and Cialis just for fun).


Choose wisely with the belt. If it's predominantly for squats/deads choose the thicker one. If not, go thinner. You really would not want to wear one of the squat belts for ancillary movements. Personally I think test and cialis should come WITH the belt, but that's just me....

----------


## Docd187123

> Well, glad you "re-arrived" here again. Stick around this time please. Your input is appreciated and valuable. And we curse Austinite all the time, but it has nothing to do with you.


Thank you for the kind words sir and I'll try not and stray anymore  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Choose wisely with the belt. If it's predominantly for squats/deads choose the thicker one. If not, go thinner. You really would not want to wear one of the squat belts for ancillary movements. Personally I think test and cialis should come WITH the belt, but that's just me....


Unless you plan on getting multiple belts for each lift I'd go with what Kel said here. Get one that's supportive for the lifts you do. If you do Olympic lifts they have more flexible Velcro belts but I haven't needed a belt for Oly lifts yet. I got my Inzer and it works great for squats, bench and press but is a little thick for deads.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

I don't use a belt on anything but heavy squats and deadlifts. I do my warm-up sets and anything over about 6 reps without a belt. I feel like I get core and stabilizer strength from doing them without assistance. I also don't wrap my knees or use a squat suit any more. I use the belt when I go heavy to reduce the risk of injury and place all of the load on the primary movers. I'm 44 now, so as much as I'd like to squat 445 again,these days its mostly about looking good and maintaining an active lifestyle. I can't risk an injury that puts me out 8-12 weeks (or more).

----------


## Docd187123

> I don't use a belt on anything but heavy squats and deadlifts. I do my warm-up sets and anything over about 6 reps without a belt. I feel like I get core and stabilizer strength from doing them without assistance. I also don't wrap my knees or use a squat suit any more. I use the belt when I go heavy to reduce the risk of injury and place all of the load on the primary movers. I'm 44 now, so as much as I'd like to squat 445 again,these days its mostly about looking good and maintaining an active lifestyle. I can't risk an injury that puts me out 8-12 weeks (or more).


Understood. I actually like using my belt for press and bench as well but It does get me weird looks at the gym hahaha. Good luck with your progress brother and May Santa treat you to an amazing belt. I completely agree with you about this forum also, it is a valuable resource.

----------


## kelkel

> I don't use a belt on anything but heavy squats and deadlifts. I do my warm-up sets and anything over about 6 reps without a belt. I feel like I get core and stabilizer strength from doing them without assistance. I also *don't wrap my knees or use a squat suit any more*. I use the belt when I go heavy to reduce the risk of injury and place all of the load on the primary movers. I'm 44 now, so as much as I'd like to squat 445 again,these days its mostly about looking good and maintaining an active lifestyle. I can't risk an injury that puts me out 8-12 weeks (or more).



Totally agree to the bold above. Knee wraps put me in the hospital for 3 days with broken veins in my gastroc years ago when training for a power meet. Filled my leg with blood and they were worried about it clotting. Then crutches for 6 weeks. Not fun. I've never wrapped since and my knees have never been better.

----------


## BG

I love mine, thanks for the recomendation !!!






> Look no further than here:
> 
> Bob's Belt's,By Bob Morris, The Inventor of the Finest Power belt in The World
> 
> My squat belt is over 20 years old and still perfect. Then I have a lighter more flexible one as well. They don't wear nor break. Anyone I've ever recommended one to loves them. That includes some staff here.

----------


## kelkel

> I love mine, thanks for the recomendation !!!


I would not steer you wrong!

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

how about a recommendation on *shoes* - Santa might be extra-generous this year (he already got me stocked up with about 3 cycles of PCT at Lion's last sale).

----------


## kelkel

For what, squats or deads?

----------


## sawyer86

Im going to look into getting one of these belts. Also interested in what you have to say on shoes.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

shoes - I'd like something I could do both in. In the old days, we used flat wrestling shoes. Since I'm not competing, but just trying to make steady (injury free) improvement, I figure something all-purpose would work best. Anything is better that the cross-trainers I use now.

----------


## kelkel

Not really a good idea to do both in one. Reason is for squats a heel is normally warranted. It improves balance, form, etc. Just the opposite with Deads where you want the wrestling shoe, no heel type element. Years back I had a pair of original Tom Platz squat shoes which were tremendous for heavy squats, powerlifting, etc. Squat shoes are still available but expensive and I don't really know if they're worth the money. Just depends on your goals. A pair or work boots can work real well for squats actually. Give it a try before you part with your hard-earned money.

https://www.google.com/search?q=squa...w=1280&bih=628

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

Cool - Thanks for the info. Great Avatar pic today, btw! Either that or my cialis is kickin in.

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

just got one ordered. I'm pretty sure my old one was BobsBelts.

I'm starting a petition "bring back the previous Kelkel avitar".

----------


## kelkel

Gotta rotate them. I get bored!

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

i need to get one (once i decide on one and figure out how to do it). Maybe after we slow down a little bit around here. i had a hard enough time figuring out how to post an example of the worthless omega test-e that the local "highly recommended" jackass delivered to me last week.

----------


## PistolPete33

I love my Cardillo belt.

----------


## Giggle

Wow Kel - that's impressive. Sounds painful.



> Totally agree to the bold above. Knee wraps put me in the hospital for 3 days with broken veins in my gastroc years ago when training for a power meet. Filled my leg with blood and they were worried about it clotting. Then crutches for 6 weeks. Not fun. I've never wrapped since and my knees have never been better.

----------


## kelkel

> Wow Kel - that's impressive. Sounds painful.


Oh it was loads of fun Giggle. Knee wraps can be fun as they allow you to handle more weight but I've found over the years after that incident that I just don't need them. Once you win that psychological battle you won't look back.

----------


## songdog

I love my INZER had 1 for years!

----------


## John Andrew

I love my 4 inch Titan lever belt! I used to use a belt for comps and it had a huge buckle. One day the whole thing went under my ribs, I was in agony for 3 weeks. Any lever belt is good, Easy to adjust, Tight and comfortable.

John

----------


## KinMan

inzer

dont go double prong. They are a pain in the ass.

----------


## qscgugcsq

Agrred inzer lever are the best.

I love my 10mm but after few months it feel too small...

13mm would be a better longterm choice.

----------


## Boozer35

I went with a 13mm Inzer lever lock. Amazing belt.

----------

